# Lethargic and Sluggish...?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

All of my mice are acting unusual. Sluggish, lethargic. I'm worried about them. It's Twix, her two daughters, Blaze, Suki and Amber. I'm keeping them in my basement because their wheels make noise, and I made sure that they would be warm and mostly out of sunlight.

Also, I'm about to go away on a two week trip, and I don't want to leave while they're sick. I haven't noticed anything else besides lethargicness all around. They have been eating and drinking fine.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They aren't too hot, are they?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope not. Should I put a fan down there?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well I don't know how hot it is where you are but do they look sweaty? Is there any air circulating down there in the basement? Also if you do have a fan make sure they aren't in a draught otherwise you'll have more problems.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They don't look sweaty, but their fur is all puffy, and ungroomed looking. And, no, the air down there doesn't really circulate. :? I'll get a fan down there. Will they be okay?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Lets hope so. Have you thought of getting silent spinner wheels?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Two out of three cages have spinner wheels. They are still noisy, which I don't get..... at first they WERE silent...


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Maybe the ball berin came out. I dunno. Did you put the fan down there?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup. And then four out of six got better. Two got worse. Suki and Amber are now _too_ cold. Everyone else is back to normal, hyper and not lethargic at all.

When I checked in on Suki and Amber, they were barely moving. :shock: I picked them up and put them in a smaller cage with paper towels and food and water and kept them with me for about an hour. They are beside me as I type. They are pooing normally, haven't seen any pee yet, and they are eating like crazy. I feed them every day, I don't know how they could be so hungry. I gave them a different water bottle than usual, and they haven't drunk from it yet, but I also gave them peices of watermelon so they could get water from that. They seem okay now, but I don't know if I should put them back and leave them alone or...?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Personally I would keep them as they are otherwise you'll probably end up with two patches of disturbed dirt. Have you checked that the bottle is giving water - sometimes they get blocked or something. what bedding are you using for them to sleep in? Have you checked how hydrated they are? If you can try and get the skin at the back of the neck (this won't hurt them) if it goes back normally then they aren't dehydrated however if it doesn't you need to get fluids in them fast. Its good thatthey are eating ok but I personally, wouldn't stop worrying til I saw them drinking.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Vegetable oil in the bearings of the wheels stop the squealing of the bearings and might reduce other noise too.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I gave them watermelon, and they ate that as soon as they saw it. I checked the water bottle, and it seemed fine, but I cleaned it and refilled it anyway. I'm going to be away for three weeks, starting tomorrow; is there anything specific I should tell my friend to do? She loves the mice, but she doesn't have any small pets. She has dogs. :? And if I'm not there and one of them gets worse... I don't know what I'll do. I'll be across the country.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well if they get that bad your friend will have to take them to the vet. Basically she needs to give them fresh food every morning & clean out the bowl (not just put fresh food on top of the old). I anti-bac wipe my mouse bowls before putting in fresh food and dry it with kitchen towel. In hot weather they need fresh water EVERYDAY filled to the top otherwise bottles can leak into the bedding and you'll have another problem on your hands. Check the sleeping area to see if it is soiled and if it is she must change it. Ideally she should check the mouse in case of injury or anything else out of the ordinary. Does your friend know how to hold a mouse and is she confident to do so - if she isn't, scrap the last bit. The last thing you'll want to hear is your mice are AWOL. Hope this helps.  Also make sure she washes her hands before and after touching the mice and their cage.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Her brother had a mouse once... and she loved to hold him before her brother killed it . She loves my mice, and she always wants to hold them. Which she is totally good at. I just don't want to ask her to do so much... is there anything else on the list I can cut? She can only be with them for I think about ten minutes each day; she comes to my house using my spare key to take care of them, instead of her taking them. She has two destructive dogs... :? :shock: I wish I could just take them with me... *sighs*


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hand washing - essential. Clean food essential. Water should be ok - not ideal. glancing at mice - ok. 10 mins.

She will NEED TO CLEAN THEM OUT AT LEAST ONCE A WEEK.

There you go.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, I tell her as soon as I see her. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------

